# Badgrammar's second postiversary



## zaby

Congratulations Badgrammar for this second milestone 

Now, you can tell us, your pseudo actually means Beautiful And Damn good grammar, doesn't it? 

Thank you for all your valuable contributions  


... et merci aussi pour les fous rires déclenchés à la lecture de tes posts du 1er avril (que j'ai malheureusement raté), il y en a qui se sont bien lachées ce jour-là , tu as de la chance qu'il n'en reste plus de traces sur WRF, on te découvrait sous un autre jour ...


----------



## Sallyb36

Well done on reaching 2,000, always a pleasure to read your posts!!


----------



## badgrammar

Aw, shucks, and I though nobody had noticed...  But I'm really glad you did!  

Thanks back at you both, and I'm glad that April 1st gave some of you a glimpse of my alter ego!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Woah, I can't believe I'm arriving to a congrats thread on time, for once! 

Oh, wait... 2,084 posts?!? Dang it, I _*am*_ late! 

Congratulations to a wonderful forer@ and a marvelous person. The Cultural forum would not be the same without your Anglo-Franco-view of the matters! 

I still remember the time when I was under attack at a 'violent' thread in the CD, and you courageously stood up and helped me out... Boy, I'm still grateful for that! 

May we enjoy of your posts for many more years.

HAPPY POSTIVERSARY, BADGRAMMAR!​


----------



## winklepicker

Happy postiversary to you,
Happy postiversary to you,
Happy postiversary dear Sara,
Happy postiversary to you,




Any excuse for a snog...


----------



## Kajjo

Happy Postiversary, Badgrammar!
It is nice to have you around.

Kajjo


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bon postiversaire, petite deux fois millénaire ! 

«Mais le temps passe d'hier en demain,
Ça me tragique, ça me cruel mais j'y peux rien !»

Je ne l'ai pas vu passer en ce qui te concerne. 

 (feel free to open a new thread to understand this quote! )


----------



## DearPrudence

Same as above 
Sincerely, congratulations and thank you. 
I really think it's a shame you can't change your user name because it is no longer adequate at all!! 

Yeah, I hope to see you more as you were on April 1st.


----------



## geve

Surely someone already told you that? Well then, since you're worth two thousands, you can only be bad. CQFD, comme on dit en français.  

Pour ton postiversaire je t'ai apporté un avatar élégant et stylé. Je suis sûre qu'il t'ira comme un gant.  Congrats!


----------



## Nunty

Well, I'm late. But nonetheless, Postulations! (HUH?)
Thanks for all your great posts.


----------



## jlc246

Happy Postiversary is already being sung, so I will just chime in. 

Thanks for your contributions! jlc


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

To the tune of the William Tell Overture:

Happy Postiversary!
Happy Postiversary!
Happy Postiversary!
And a _Happy _Postiversary!

Many thanks,
Chaska


----------



## zazap

Just wanted to wish you... a nice 3rd millenium from me to you!!!


----------



## badgrammar

Thank you one and all, your congratulations are very much appreciated...  Since I took the near full-time job of senior member a mere 18 or so months ago, I have developed a serious case of secretarial spread and my wrists have gone numb from resting my hands on the edge of my desk.  As I work my way towards 3000, I vow to dazzle and wow you with my rapier wit and set you straight with my bad grammar  !

My humblest and sincerest thanks, 
Baddie


----------



## alexacohen

From a victim to another victim.
Thank you, Badgrammar.
Alexa


----------



## danielfranco

You know you dazzle me with every word you write.
Thank you, my fellow Texan.


----------



## badgrammar

Muchos gracias, amiga y amigo!


----------



## Whodunit

​ 
_How could I forget to congratulate you on THIS GREAT event?_​ 
_ Anyway: Congratulations and keep up posting such helpful posts. _​


----------

